# RockBros Kinderhelm mit abnehmbaren Kinnschutz - Erfahrungen?



## Cyverboy2 (2. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

da unser großer immer wilder wird auf seinem neuem Fahrrad überlege ich mir die Anschaffung eines Helms mit abnehmbaren Kinnschutz. Bei der Suche bin ich auf den Helm von RockBros gestoßen, die es sowohl auf ebay als auch Amazon mit entsprechenden Bewertungen gibt:
ebay
Amazon

Kennt den zufällig jemand von euch? Hört sich ja erstmal nicht schlecht an!


----------



## mwcycles (2. April 2020)

Mit Rockbros an sich habe ich recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht (Handschuhe, Pedale), der Helm an sich könnte durchaus gut sein, der Kinnbügel sieht aber doch mehr nach Dekoration aus, vor allem die Befestigung:





Auch wenn es deutlich schwerer wird, lieber einen richtigen Integralhelm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (2. April 2020)

wir haben ähnliche Helme von einem anderen Anbieter gekauft. Fazit Hände weg. Meine Frau wollte unbedingt schnell FF Helme mit abnehmbarem Kinnschutz.  Die Befestigung zum Kinnschutz ist gebrochen nachdem ein Kind den Helm hat nur fallen lassen. Zusätzlich haben sich die Gurte nach länger fahrt gelockert. Wir nutzen diese nur noch um in den KiGa damit zu fahren ohne Kinnschutz, wenn der andere Helm grade nicht zur Verfügung steht. 
Kauf die lieber einen BELL Super R in S (gebraucht) die sind um Welten besser.


----------



## daniel77 (2. April 2020)

ich hab für meinen Sohn einen TSG bestellt. Macht bisher einen guten Eindruck und ist auch gut belüftet.








						SEEK YOUTH FR Kinder Freeride Helm  | ROSE Bikes
					

Der SEEK YOUTH FR von TSG mit abnehmbarem Full-Face-Schutz ist ein anp




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## malutki (2. April 2020)

manche teile von denen finde ich ok (habe auch paar Sachen von denen), aber beim Helm würde ich doch lieber einen europäischen Hersteller nehmen.


----------



## Cyverboy2 (2. April 2020)

Wir haben ihn jetzt mal zur Ansicht gekauft! Problem bei unserem großen ist sein großer, länglicher Kopf   Er hat mit 6 Jahren schon einen Umfang von 57 cm, da passen ihm die meisten Kinderhelme nicht mehr. Bei Schutzausrüstung kaufe ich nicht gerne gebraucht, wer weiß, wie vorher mit dem Helm umgegangen wurde!

Den TSG Seek gibt's nur bis 56 cm oder? Habe nichts größeres gefunden 

Ich selber fahre ja den Casco Viper MX und bin uneingeschränkt zufrieden, leider ist die Verfügbarkeit nicht mehr richtig gegeben. Alternativ habe ich noch den Cratoni C-Maniac in der Preisklasse gefunden, sieht auch sehr gut aus. Haben den auch mal bestellt, werde mal die beiden vergleichen dann!


----------



## below (2. April 2020)

Der Kinnbügel sieht irgendwie nach Spielzeug aus, mein Sohn hat den Uvex Jakkyl hde. Der ist echt super. Und der Support von Uxex bisher auch. Dieses Gummiteil am Kinnbügel hat sich nach ner Zeit gelöst, wurde anstandslos gegen einen neuen Kinnbügel getauscht - ohne den alten einsenden zu müssen.


----------



## PackElend (29. Mai 2022)

Hoi, 
Wir stehen gerade vor der gleichen Entscheidung. 
Gibt es denn was für Kinder mit 48 cm? 

Unser Nachwuchstalent ist zwar erst 2.5 hat sich aber schon ne Beule geholt im Kinder-PumpTrack


----------



## baumannma (30. Mai 2022)

unser kleiner fährt auch einen bell "super irgendwas", sind sehr zufrieden. glaube es ist der kleinste an erwachsenen grösse, und hat ihn seit ca. 3 1/2 jahre und hat def. nicht den grössten kopfumfang. handling vom kinnbügel ist super, besser als bei meinem scheiss-teuren-bell super DH! und einstecken tut er bisher ganz gut, funktion ist doch schon ein paar mal getestet worden.


----------



## nicolutz (30. Mai 2022)

Den
iXS Xact Evo Helm​gibt's ab 49cm für ca 95€
Allerdings mit knapp 1kg nicht gerade leicht und für einen dreijährigen Zwerg wahrscheinlich zu viel des guten für die Nackenmuskulatur

Ich habe bei meinem Sohn festgestellt, dass der Fullface zwar "super cool" ist, aber getragen wird er dann doch nur im Bikepark, da einfach zu schwer (unkomfortabel) für den Alltag bzw die "normalen" Trails


----------

